# Help me come up with 52 new things to try



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

One of my New Years' resolutions this year is to try something new every week. But it's quite hard to come up with 52 things so I need your help! It can be anything, big or small! But preferably cheap and fun to do! 

So far I want to try:

donate blood (booked an appointment for next week)
yoga
archery
dye my hair
get my ears pierced
visit a new city
visit a new country
cook a meal I've never cooked before
bake something I've never baked before
go to a museum I haven't been to yet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

hyacinth girl said:


> One of my New Years' resolutions this year is to try something new every week. But it's quite hard to come up with 52 things so I need your help! It can be anything, big or small! But preferably cheap and fun to do!
> 
> So far I want to try:
> 
> ...


I actually did this same goal years ago http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f10/try-something-new-each-week-55926/ . Really seemed to improve my life or coincidentally that year was the best year of my life progress wise. I would really recommend you stick to this and see how it goes  I don't plan to redo this goal this year, but later I'll post some new things I would like to do. So far looks like you are to a good start


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Go to a concert or go to some local shows.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Try all sorts of awful canned things lol
Could toss pilates up there with yoga and maybe a 5k


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

how about
- snorkeling
- kayaking
- camping


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sit with an old person and ask her how things used to be.
go to some event you pick randomly
walk/climb to the top of the highest place around you and see how the world looks from there
find out the history behind something that interests you
run a 10k or try some other fitness activity
join an outdoors or adventure meet up group or something similar


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

-paint with coffee
-take a walk in the forest and pick wild berries
-make a clay sculpture
-wear crazy makeup colours (blue lipstick, green eye liner, magenta mascara, you know the ones)
-buy and wear that top/dress/skirt/pants/jeans/whatever you don't have the courage to buy because "it's not you, but it's kind of cute/cool, but oh you'll never wear it anyways".


----------



## AlaskanParadise (Jul 15, 2012)

How has it been going so far?

If I had to make a list like this I might include get a tattoo to celebrate the adventurous year, sign up for an art class, read and attend the local library book club if only for one month (once).


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, you've come up with some great ideas!

So far I've dyed my hair with henna. My hair is already a bit red so it wasn't a huge difference but it still looked nice! I've also donated blood. I was scared I was going to faint or something but I felt fine both during and after. It felt good to know that I did something that's going to help other people.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

plant a new plant / shrub / bush/ flower in the garden.... each year when its grown a bit.... it'll remind you about that time you decided to try 52 new things in the year 

or ... try growing a houseplant from seed.. or a cutting. i want to try growing a pineapple planbt from the pineapple top.


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> plant a new plant / shrub / bush/ flower in the garden.... each year when its grown a bit.... it'll remind you about that time you decided to try 52 new things in the year
> 
> or ... try growing a houseplant from seed.. or a cutting. i want to try growing a pineapple planbt from the pineapple top.


I live in student halls so I don't have a garden but growing a house plant is a cool idea!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Read more books, watch quality cinema movies, learn a new language, go outside and take photos of things, learn to play an instrument, tell your parents you love them and appreciate them, exrecise daily to get a beach body, take dance lessons or just dance daily in your home, use the internet only for an hour a day max, write a letter to your grand parents, meditate daily.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

The cooking, baking and museum stuff feels like cheating. Oh ok, i am going to make that resolution next year, here is my list.

Walk a street i ve never walked

Walk a street different to the previous street which i ve never walked.

[Staff Edit]


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Selling (me) drugs


----------

